# Precipitação máxima em Portugal no mês de Fevereiro 2009



## Rog (2 Fev 2009 às 14:19)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada em Portugal, numa estação oficial, no mês de Fevereiro de 2009?


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 14:52)

O intervalo escolhido é *o [200,1 mm a 250 mm]*

Das estações meteorológicas oficiais, que podem acolher esta opção, são as do:

Minho;
Douro Litoral;
Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela (Penhas Douradas). 


Abraços


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 15:41)

150,1 a 200mm.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 15:59)

*300,1 mm a 350 mm*

E venha a chuva!


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 16:33)

AnDré disse:


> E venha a chuva!



Que venha a chuva onde ela faz mais falta 

Este mês podia era "chover bem", para o Alentejo e Algarve 

Por mim, quero o frio, chuva nao.. Já tou farto
Sempre a chover, chover, chover, irra 
(desculpem, foi so um desabafo) 

Chuva no Sul e Centro, e Frio no Norte


----------



## iceworld (2 Fev 2009 às 18:13)

200.1mm a 250.0mm


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 18:16)

250mm a 300mm.


----------



## amarusp (2 Fev 2009 às 18:52)

200mm a 250mm, aposto em menos precipitação da que caiu em janeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

350,1 mm a 400 mm no Minho deve cair por volta de disto  penso que Fevereiro será pior que Janeiro.


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 19:36)

Votei no 200.1mm a 250.0mm, e que seja no interior Sul e se possível com temperaturas abaixo de zero em 90% dos dias. O Norte já está enjoado de neve e ela no Sul é mais querida por nós! .


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2009 às 20:15)

Votei no Intervalo que compreende todas as Precipitações Acumuladas entre os *250,1mm* e os *300mm*!


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

200,1 mm a 250 mm


----------



## Brigantia (2 Fev 2009 às 21:48)

250,1 mm a 300 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Votei no intervalo *[250,1 mm; 300 mm]*.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

Talvez *150,1 mm a 200 mm* ou um pouco mais


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

150,1 mm a 200 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

250,1 a 300 mm e vai ser no Algarve ou então, em Setúbal já que eles têm contrato exclusivo com o São Pedro, no fim de Fevereiro vem uma gota fria que vai deixar no Algarve 200 mm em 2 dias


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2009 às 17:20)

Votei em 250,1 mm a 300 mm. Penso que neste mês vão acontecer coisas que não esperávamos...


----------



## Rog (7 Mar 2009 às 23:36)

Segundo o Boletim Climatológico Mensal – Fevereiro 2009 do IM, a precipitação máxima ocorrida em Portugal foi de 151 mm em Castº.Burgães/V.Cambra.



> Os valores da quantidade de precipitação em Fevereiro de 2009 variaram entre 22 mm em Figueira C. Rodrigo e 151 mm em Castº.Burgães/V.Cambra e foram inferiores ao valor médio em quase todas as regiões do território.



Votaram no intervalo [150,1 mm a 200 mm] :
*Minho, MSantos, vitamos*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

Rog disse:


> Votaram no intervalo [150,1 mm a 200 mm] :
> *Minho, MSantos, vitamos*



Parabéns aos vencedores !


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parabéns aos vencedores !



Penso que é a primeira vez que acerto


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

Rog disse:


> Votaram no intervalo [150,1 mm a 200 mm] :
> *Minho, MSantos, vitamos*



Ora então para mim sai uma poncha!


----------

